# ich such ein Programm und hab nen Font-Problem

## BlackEye

Hoi Leute!

Ich suche ein Programm zum Abspielen von .wav Files. Damit ich unter licq die .wav abspielen kann ..

Ich kann mich entsinnen, dass es mal ein "play" oder "playwav" gab/gibt. Aber ich habe nix dergleichen bei mir auf der Platte ... vielleicht könnte mir ja jemand helfen und sagen, welches Packet ich nachinstallieren muss?

Ich habe außerdem KDE laufen und es wäre noch besser, wenn es über den "arts" laufen würde. Auch da kann ich mich an ein Programm mit "artsplay" oder ähnlich erinnern .. aber hab ich auch nicht  :Sad: 

und nun noch mein Font-Problem. Ich hab in der XF86CONFIG den xfs als Font-Server eingetragen und alles andere auskommentiert (alle anderen font-Dirs). Ich habe eine wunderbare Palette an verfügbaren Fonts. Ich habe mir ein Font ausgesucht (Für das System) und auch in der Vorschau geprüft, ob es "ä" "ö" und "ü" darstellen kann .. Sah prima aus, doch z.B. unter "Kmail" sehe ich statt einem "ä" nur ein "a" und statt einem "ü" nur ein "u". Auch generell scheint machmal das ein oder andere ä,ö oder ü verschluckt zu werden (also ohne die Pünktchen).

Noch viel extremer macht sich das im XChat bemerkbar. Dort sehe ich überhaupt keine Umlaute. Ich kann keine tippen und sehe keine von anderen Leuten. Das grösste Problem dabei ist, dass wenn jemand einen satz mit Umlauten schreibt, dass dieser dann ab dem Umlaut nicht mehr dargestellt wird im XChat. Also völlig unbrauchbar irgendwie .. (ich könnte notfalls auch nen Screen machen, wenn es jemand bräuchte)

Das kuriose ist, dass beim auswählen des Fonts unter XChat, Dieser auch die Umlaute in der Vorschau darstellen kann. Nur im eigentlichen Chat-Fenster dann auf einmal nicht mehr ...

Ich hoffe es kann mir da jemand helfen  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## BlackEye

addon: hab das artsplay doch gefunden ... damit kann ich schon mal .wav Files abspielen .. nur noch keine .mp3 Dateien ..

aber immerhin  :Smile: 

----------

## Ataraxis

für mp3s gibts mpg123

----------

## Dimitri

Hi,

also als Player würde ich Dir xmms empfehlen. Es gibt auch ein arts Plugin dafür.

Wegen Deinen Fonts: Hast Du auch den Localisierungs Guide durchgearbeitet? Falls nicht, würde ich das nocht tun, dann erledigen sich einige der Probleme vielleicht.

Dim

----------

## BlackEye

 *Dimitri wrote:*   

> Hast Du auch den Localisierungs Guide durchgearbeitet?

   :Surprised:  hab ich nocht nicht  :Idea: 

werd ich mal nachholen gleich

----------

## BlackEye

... ahh. gerade gelesen. Ist nix für mich dabei, da ich die notwendigen Einstellungen bereits getätigt habe ..

ich kann ja auch die ä's ö's und ü's schreiben (<- wie man ja sieht *g*), aber in KMail und XChat werden sie schlicht und ergreifend nicht dargestellt.

Das schlimme bei XChat ist, dass dann die ganze Zeile verschwunden ist.

Ich werde heut mal Screenshots machen und euch das hier posten. Vielleicht ist das sogar nen schlimmerer Fehler von Xfree? (hab ich übringens in der Version 4.2.1 installiert)

Gruß

----------

## dek

 *BlackEye wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ich suche ein Programm zum Abspielen von .wav Files. Damit ich unter licq die .wav abspielen kann ..
> 
> Ich kann mich entsinnen, dass es mal ein "play" oder "playwav" gab/gibt. Aber ich habe nix dergleichen bei mir auf der Platte ... vielleicht könnte mir ja jemand helfen und sagen, welches Packet ich nachinstallieren muss?
> ...

 

"play" ist im paket sox enthalten. Gibts auch als ebuild.

----------

## BlackEye

jo danke  :Smile:  habs gefunden

----------

## eNTi

ich verwende waveplay für wav-wiedergabe. mich plagt ein ähnliches problem mit den fonts. xmms stellt mir keine umlaute dar. und auch meine console kennt diese nicht. ich werd' mal schauen, was ich dazu finden kann.

----------

## eNTi

jo, tatsächlich. "LANG=en_IE@euro" in /etc/profiles (bzw. $HOME/.bashrc) behebt diesen kleinen misstand. tja... war wohl zu faul um zu lesen.

----------

## BlackEye

Jo, das behebt das Problem für die Konsole ...

Aber unter x-chat ging es damit auch nicht. erst xchat2 behebt das Problem. Aber auch nicht zu 100%. Ich kann zwar selber Umlaute schreiben jetzt, aber Andere sehen sie nicht. Also irgend etwas stimmt da noch nicht

----------

